# Air Care Climatronic



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Tiguan’s have Air Care Climatronic, but just isn’t enabled? It appears from seeing this capability one needs in order to have the bio layer. That particular Cabin Air Filter is the Mann Frecious Plus

Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Eve2DbR9VCF24

For Air Care there is a sensor to measure certain contaminants. Granted if you don’t have the sensor this filter is better than stock. 

Here is a screen shot of what someone coded in their Atlas, just no coding providing. So wondering if anyone knows the coding needed to activate in the MIB?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you know location of this sensor? I was thinking to check NAR Tiguan wiring diagram and see if its mentioned 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to assume it is located near the cabin air filter. Found this coding on a UK site but need to translate. 

STG 08 Klima/Heizungsel -> Anpassung -> Anpassungskanal IDE12229-Filterung Innenraumluft: Speichern -> auf “aktiv” setzen

*side note every time I see your sig of “sent from a rotary phone” it provides a laugh. I’m also old enough to know and have used one. Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

And translated:


STG 08 Air conditioning /heating -> Adaptation -> Adaptation channel IDE12229-Filtering Indoor air: Save -> set to "active"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also Air Quality Sensor for someone with an SEL-P Atlas showed as not present, doesn’t mean that the person that provided screenshots didn’t change that coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s a video of it in action:

https://youtu.be/9pIkxEXSDqU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

My SEL-P has the air quality sensor along with the humidity sensor and once coded (as an above poster instructed), the AirCare function works perfectly.

To achieve the true AirCare function, you must replace your cabin air filter with one of the following bioactive filters:

VW
5Q0 819 669 (not sure if it's even available to order through US parts channels)
or 
MANN FRECIOUS PLUS
FP 26 009
(Available on Amazon here)

One thing I wish I could do is have the HVAC system remember the AirCare setting. By default, it disables itself on every vehicle shutdown and must be re-enabled on every startup.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> My SEL-P has the air quality sensor along with the humidity sensor and once coded (as an above poster instructed), the AirCare function works perfectly.
> 
> To achieve the true AirCare function, you must replace your cabin air filter with one of the following bioactive filters:
> 
> ...


So I purchased the Mann Frecious Plus earlier today. It sounds like if I go into VCDS and change the coding I found and translated and change Air Quality from not present to preset it will work in the Tiguan? Secondly will these two bits of coding make the option show in the MIB?

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

So I did the same, I ordered the filter and enabled this bit you translated:



Reihenmotor5 said:


> And translated:
> 
> 
> STG 08 Air conditioning /heating -> Adaptation -> Adaptation channel IDE12229-Filtering Indoor air: Save -> set to "active"
> ...


But there must be another bit we need to enable something else to get the menu, I'm guessing in something in 09. 
I am going through my AD Map of 08 & 09 to see if I can track it down.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> So I did the same, I ordered the filter and enabled this bit you translated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw someone did it in the Atlas forum, me and another member asked for the coding but no response. I’ll take a look at some point myself and I find something I’ll let you know. I can’t do coding as my wife has the vehicle while visiting family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Where did you buy the filter from?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Where did you buy the filter from?


Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Dww3DbB78D6DN




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Just to reply in-forum.

On my '18 SEL-P. the relevant coding was as follows:

Module 08 (HVAC)
Long Coding
"Filtering interior air" -> set to Enable
Write long coding

Shut down, and restart car.

New button should appear at the bottom of the HVAC screen.

Again, this setting does NOT persist with key cycling, so if you want it on, you have to re-enable it on each restart.

Good luck!


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

In Canada, Tiguan 2018 Highline has this by default, no need to code it. Not sure what filter is used.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

^Only half true. 

My first highline bought in January 2018 had this on by default. The second highline I bought in August 2018 did not have this.

I didn't know what the difference was (both in hardware and in real life differences), but it seems VW was up to shenanigans again lol


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Does anyone know if the Tiguan’s have Air Care Climatronic, but just isn’t enabled? It appears from seeing this capability one needs in order to have the bio layer. That particular Cabin Air Filter is the Mann Frecious Plus
> 
> Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Eve2DbR9VCF24
> 
> ...


I want to try this on the art. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome and Lenny provided the code and confirmation. Can’t wait to do it this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome and Lenny provided the code and confirmation. Can’t wait to do it this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does it do without the filter change? Does it change the way the air comes into the car?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

There’s a “bio layer” which I’m guessing the sensor and recirc work in conjunction to determine the air is now clean per the graphic animated display that shows up when you turn on Air Care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There’s a “bio layer” which I’m guessing the sensor and recirc work in conjunction to determine the air is now clean per the graphic animated display that shows up when you turn on Air Care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool i'm excited to try it out- my car is literally buried in the garage after this crazy 16" snow storm we got the other night. I was lucky to get in and code the DLA before the door got buried!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

16”, that’s a nope for me. People here can’t drive in a half inch of snow. I’ve driven in snow that deep in vehicles not designed for such depth or post snowfall road conditions. I can thank my dad for making me drive in snow when growing up since he drove for a couple years in Michigan. 

People here on the East Coast/Mid-Atlantic region think, I have a 4x4 or AWD means they can still do 65 as you watch them fly off the road. Then every BMW owner leaves their summer performance tires on and wonder why their ultimate driving machine is spinning on 95. Fun times!

I’m sure out there people are better prepared and mindful. Seems to be that way for where my wife’s from in western PA. My father-in-law gets excited since it means he can go plow the road since they live where at a certain point the road isn’t state maintained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 16”, that’s a nope for me. People here can’t drive in a half inch of snow. I’ve driven in snow that deep in vehicles not designed for such depth or post snowfall road conditions. I can thank my dad for making me drive in snow when growing up since he drove for a couple years in Michigan.
> 
> People here on the East Coast/Mid-Atlantic region think, I have a 4x4 or AWD means they can still do 65 as you watch them fly off the road. Then every BMW owner leaves their summer performance tires on and wonder why their ultimate driving machine is spinning on 95. Fun times!
> 
> ...


Believe it or not people suck at driving here. Every person buys a Subaru and thinks they can drive it like a bat out of hell- even worse is they rent them like crazy out here so people can drive out to aspen- you can imagine where that leads. 

When I lived on the east coast, the drivers were fine in NY, but horrid in VA. I miss NY- CO sucks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Didn’t even consider tourists, but damn. Stay safe!

Yea Western PA when visiting the in-laws driving there is easy in bad weather. When I was in college in Southwest Virginia they were on top of the snow. We had a blizzard and the university didn’t shut down, roads were basically clear to pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> I want to try this on the art. Thanks!


I got it working on the Arteon, but it required an additional change in 5F Adaptations. 


ENG122229-ENG117734-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16

Set to Active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> I got it working on the Arteon, but it required an additional change in 5F Adaptations.
> 
> 
> ENG122229-ENG117734-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16
> ...


Thanks ls3. I'll play with this for sure!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks ls3. I'll play with this for sure!


Worked for me Pictures in Arteon VCDS thread

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9322317-VCDS-Mods-to-US-Arteon&p=113914949#post113914949


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Worked for me Pictures in Arteon VCDS thread
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9322317-VCDS-Mods-to-US-Arteon&p=113914949#post113914949


Got this working- the coolest part is when you activate it, the graphic of the interior slowly fills with blue as it is filtering live!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Let me know when you get it coded on your Tig. Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got it coded, long coding and mine stays active. It was a drop down selection. I’ll get the coding when back home later. 


https://youtu.be/LxBvM5GorpM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got it coded, long coding and mine stays active. It was a drop down selection. I’ll get the coding when back home later.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LxBvM5GorpM
> ...


Thanks. Please share how you got it to stay active!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Will do, more than likely this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so not persistent, when trying to get a video of the working graphic I never fully got out of the car and locked it. After shopping it’s off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so not persistent, when trying to get a video of the working graphic I never fully got out of the car and locked it. After shopping it’s off....


Just like some other features that are retained for a short period, like the rain sensing wipers.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so not persistent, when trying to get a video of the working graphic I never fully got out of the car and locked it. After shopping it’s off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems to be time related. I went on a quick hike today and the system did not reset when I returned to the car. But then I went home waited a while before going to the grocery and it did reset.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is where I made the change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here is where I made the change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's the standard coding. Plus the adapatation in 5f gen2.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah that's the standard coding. Plus the adapatation in 5f gen2.


What does the adaptation do? Wasn’t needed for LennyNero with a 2018 model Tiguan to get Air Care to show in the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What does the adaptation do? Wasn’t needed for LennyNero with a 2018 model Tiguan to get Air Care to show in the MIB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure but they said in the art forum that it was required so I did it. It was clima slave something.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What does the adaptation do? Wasn’t needed for LennyNero with a 2018 model Tiguan to get Air Care to show in the MIB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Air Care not need change any adaptaion 5F module. You need only coding 08 climate module. Also you can change in 08 adaptation *Filtering of interior air: active*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> For Air Care not need change any adaptaion 5F module. You need only coding 08 climate module. Also you can change in 08 adaptation *Filtering of interior air: active*


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Is this specific to just SEL-P's or climatronic?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Can this be done using OBD11 (after installation of the correct filter)?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> Can this be done using OBD11 (after installation of the correct filter)?


almost everything can be done in ODB11, either through the apps or long coding as long as you have the pro version


----------



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Does anyone know if the Tiguan’s have Air Care Climatronic, but just isn’t enabled? It appears from seeing this capability one needs in order to have the bio layer. That particular Cabin Air Filter is the Mann Frecious Plus
> 
> Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Eve2DbR9VCF24
> 
> ...


Hi buddy how did you get the rear vent to show up on the screen, when I did your coding only the air care came on the screen


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

volks1961 said:


> Hi buddy how did you get the rear vent to show up on the screen, when I did your coding only the air care came on the screen


The rear vents have always shown on mine but don’t show any AC/Heat arrows coming from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

ice4life said:


> It seems to be time related. I went on a quick hike today and the system did not reset when I returned to the car. But then I went home waited a while before going to the grocery and it did reset.


Can you give a little bit more detail about what you mean by this? Does the option disappear or do you still have to manually pick it so that it will filter the air?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Does anyone know if the Tiguan’s have Air Care Climatronic, but just isn’t enabled? It appears from seeing this capability one needs in order to have the bio layer. That particular Cabin Air Filter is the Mann Frecious Plus
> 
> Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URDQ27A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Eve2DbR9VCF24
> 
> ...



When I look at the placement of the air filter, all the air that comes into the hair handler box is filtered, whether it's fresh or recirculated. So, other than the animation screen, what does this setting actually do if you apply the re-coding/adaptation?

If all the air is already filtered and there's no moving part to provide extra filtering, what's really changing?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

gerardrjj said:


> When I look at the placement of the air filter, all the air that comes into the hair handler box is filtered, whether it's fresh or recirculated. So, other than the animation screen, what does this setting actually do if you apply the re-coding/adaptation?
> 
> If all the air is already filtered and there's no moving part to provide extra filtering, what's really changing?


This is what I found using the Google.
https://www.greencarcongress.com/2017/08/20170831-vw.html


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...s-ON-in-Climatronic-MK7-(potentially-any-MQB)

Just saw this tonight as well. I haven’t had a chance to try it out yet


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...s-ON-in-Climatronic-MK7-(potentially-any-MQB)
> 
> Just saw this tonight as well. I haven’t had a chance to try it out yet


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...matronic&p=113924683&viewfull=1#post113924683


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Not terribly clear on this thread. Is this feature available for NA Tiguans and just deactivated? Or are those models lacking the sensor to take advantage?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Not terribly clear on this thread. Is this feature available for NA Tiguans and just deactivated? Or are those models lacking the sensor to take advantage?


I was able to turn it on with VCDS. I can force it to filter the air, but I don’t think it has the sensor to do so automatically


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> I was able to turn it on with VCDS. I can force it to filter the air, but I don’t think it has the sensor to do so automatically


All current VW vehicles filter 100% of the incoming air.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Not terribly clear on this thread. Is this feature available for NA Tiguans and just deactivated? Or are those models lacking the sensor to take advantage?


Depending on your model I think the car should have the sensor. I have a 2019 SE and mine has a sensor under the cowl in the engine bay.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Sopey15 said:


> Depending on your model I think the car should have the sensor. I have a 2019 SE and mine has a sensor under the cowl in the engine bay.


Wouldn’t the sensor be on the inside of the car to monitor? When I look in VCDS it does listed as not installed. Wondering if you can post a link or a picture of what you’re talking about please


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Wouldn’t the sensor be on the inside of the car to monitor? When I look in VCDS it does listed as not installed. Wondering if you can post a link or a picture of what you’re talking about please


From what I saw online it sounded like it monitored the outside air for pollutants. I can post a pic of the sensor in just a bit, going to a wedding right now. I can't get air care to show up in my menu anyways though. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I changed the "filtering interior air" to active and even changed the 5F adaption but no luck.

Edit: I had activated the filtering through 08 adaption but didn't change the long coding to installed. I've got it showing up now.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sopey15 said:


> From what I saw online it sounded like it monitored the outside air for pollutants......


If that was the case, the sensor would be inside the intake, not in the engine compartment.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

*Sensor Location*

This is the sensor location for the air quality sensor from a diagram I found online. I circled the sensor in red, it is marked "19 - Air quality sensor -G238-".


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

This is what the sensor location looks like on my car.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

I forgot to mention, over the last couple days my air care setting has stayed active, even after restarting the car or letting it sit overnight.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a FYI Amazon doesn’t look like they are carrying the Mann filter anymore, but they are carrying the oem

Volkswagen Genuine VW Cabin Air Filter 5Q0819669 Amazon.com: Volkswagen Genuine VW Cabin Air Filter 5Q0819669: Appliances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hengst has a version also, it has the blue bio layer. I believe they call their version BlueCare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hengst has a version also, it has the blue bio layer. I believe they call their version BlueCare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://store.ngpracing.com/hengst-blue-care-cabin-filter-vw-mk7-mk7-5-golf-gti-golf-r-jetta-gli-mqb-tiguan-atlas-arteon-audi-8v-a3-s3-rs3-8s-tt-tts-ttrs.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

